# can excessive sitting on eggs cause trouble?



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a pair of young pigeons indoor, the male being more of a pet, very tame with no skills to survive in the wild.

They are very keen in having offsprings so every month she lays eggs and they sit on them as they should. I replace the eggs with plastic ones and when they realise no luck they start again. The problem is they lost weight and obviously they dont eat enough (pigeon conditioner and grit is what they get). I understand that if I remove the egss right away she will just lay others immediately, at least like this she's doing it every month not every week or so.

I have given them the Ivermectin drop but I doubt they have worms as they werent in any contact to outside pigeons.

Is there any food more consistent or any solution to this?

I do plan hopefully next year to move somewhere where I can have a proper loft but I will still no allow them to have offsprings every year so I will have this problem anyway.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how thin are they? I think it is better for the hen esp to be a bit thin rather than too fat..as some overweight birds can have a hard time laying their eggs. you may want to add chopped unsalted peanuts as a treat and see if that gets them where you want them to be, also they lose muscle sitting so that may be an issue as well, get them up by offering a bath pan in the middle of the day and see if that will get the up to take a break and move around..keep the dish of feed next to them in the nest box. what kind of feed are they getting?


----------

